# Impossible de mettre a jour les applications



## Dirtix (28 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

Voilà mon problème. J'ai un iPhone 5 et depuis 2 jours impossible de mettre a jour mes applications sur l'appstore. 
Toutes les rubriques fonctionnent (catégories, sélection, recherche, ...) mais lorsque je clique sur l'onglet "mises a jour" ça ne charge pas et ça reste blanc, alors que j'ai 3 applications a mettre a jour.


Je suis le seul ou il y en a d'autres dans mon cas ?


Merci, a+


----------



## Lauange (29 Janvier 2013)

Hello, non, ma fille à la même chose sur sin iPod touch.


----------



## Dirtix (29 Janvier 2013)

au moins je suis pas le seul.. je vais essayer de mettre à jour en 6.1 ce soir. 
Je verrais bien


----------



## Lauange (30 Janvier 2013)

Re, ça fonctionne maintenant.


----------



## Dirtix (30 Janvier 2013)

je sais pas si c'est parce que j'ai fais la restauration et la MAJ 6.1 mais ça fonctionne aussi


----------



## iodrikk (9 Février 2013)

Dirtix a dit:


> je sais pas si c'est parce que j'ai fais la restauration et la MAJ 6.1 mais ça fonctionne aussi



Quand tu as eu un soucis avec les mises à jour de l'app store, tu étais pas en 6.1 ? Car moi je suis en 6.1 et je rencontre ce problème depuis hier.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h36 ----------




Lauange a dit:


> Re, ça fonctionne maintenant.



C'est revenu tout seul ?


----------



## iPadOne (17 Février 2013)

moi j'ai ce problème sur mon imac par contre sur mon iPhone en 6.1 j'ai pas ce soucis  un kun kun aurai une idée ?


----------



## Esart (4 Mars 2013)

Et moi c'est l'inverse: Mise à jour impossible sur l'iPhone, je suis obliger de le connecter à l'iMac


----------

